

Decisionero is now "complete." Feedback and alpha guinea pigs wanted. - sgibson12

A while ago I posted to y combinator in an attempt to rally the locals towards the cause of convincing my business partner to stay and work on our project.
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=233570<p>As it turns out he elected to pursue his doctorate. C'est la vie. The nature of our working relationship was that of the tortoise and the hare. Him being the super star coder, me being a jack of all trades but with slow, steady progress. After his departure, I carried forth in my clumsy fashion and "finished" our site. I'd love feedback from people, and to see if anyone finds it useful. No, I'm not spamming the internets with requests for testers seeing if I can ensnare users. I'm targeting the y-c crowd due to the nature of the users here.<p>Decisionero: what it is.
A tool to get your ideas on the page to help you and a few people make decisions. We found it useful when sorting through various design decisions, for instance.
http://decisionero.com<p>sample decision page:
http://decisionero.com/43t_friends/San_Francisco_or_Indiana%3F<p>Feedback can be posted here or sent to sgibson12 at gmail.<p>Cheers!
======
run4yourlives
Good Job. I'm glad you were able to release.

I think it's kinda neat. I like the way you've approached collaborative
decision making. I know you're just testing it with simple questions at the
moment, but I'd really be interested to see how it would work with more
complex issues. (Which target market should we pursue this quarter? Which
candidate would make the best hire? Etc Etc)

One thing that strikes me is that it would probably work best as a part of
another system, such as a PM system or bug tracker, or even in a e-vite style
invite system.

I'm not sure how much value it would have just on it's own above cute
curiosity... What's your long term goals with this?

Quick EDIT: I just saw the feedback from the SF or Indiana thread...
obviously, some aspect of commenting seems to be something people are
clamouring for... but I like your idea of bringing "factors" into play...
something to play with I guess.

~~~
sgibson12
Thanks for the feedback. Yes, it definitely needs more relevant demo
questions.

It could work as part of another system. We (or at this point, I) am not
planning on building that other system so in the near future it's a stand
alone application.

I hope to achieve value above cute curiosity, but I appreciate hearing that
perception. The utility is when it becomes a habit to utilize this method for
decision making rather than just deciding. How to train, convince and alter
people's behavior to do so is the next challenge. I know my business partner
and I began to value using it, not just because we built it.

The long term goal would be to move it away from the donationware model and
provide varying levels of service for utilizing the tool. For instance, you
get 5 decisions for free and if you want more then pay $X/month.

Yep, comments are on the long term goal list.

